# purina doggie ice cream LOL



## FurryKidsMom (Dec 23, 2007)

So, I went to the store tonight to get some ice cream for the humans in the house and saw Purina Frosty Paws doggie ice cream treats. ROFL - Here's a pic!


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

the guy who runs the convenience store down the street from me sells home made doggy ice cream lol!


----------



## Sidney402 (Dec 24, 2007)

FurryKidsMom said:


> So, I went to the store tonight to get some ice cream for the humans in the house and saw Purina Frosty Paws doggie ice cream treats. ROFL - Here's a pic!


I used to get that all the time for our dogs when we were growing up. They loved the treat and always were soooo excited. Ive seen new varities too LOL. its an awesome treat


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I've seen it, but never bought it (snob that I am, could not get beyond the maker)! My dogs occasionally get homemade ice cream (thank God for the new models - no more turning that crank for what felt like forever)! They love it, their fave being strawberry.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

They have a few recipes online so you can make doggy ice cream yourself. Personally I just take yogurt and mix it with either peanut butter or a fruit and freeze it in ice cube trays for my dogs. It makes a wonderful summer time treat, its cheap and easy. Those Frosty Paws can be really expencive, but are a nice idea


----------



## hattrickinc (Nov 23, 2007)

omg both of my dogs loooooove those.. They only last about 10 min or so, but that is 10 min of tranquility lol


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Do most grocery stores sell it? I have never seen it. Would it be in the frozen food section with the human food? I have never seen it though. lol


----------



## scintillady (Dec 13, 2007)

My vet keeps a supply of these in a cooler in the waiting area in the summer, and offers them to the dogs for a treat after they come out of their appointment. They usually have the peanut butter flavor on hand. They are usually in the frozen foods section of the supermarket.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Our local ice cream shop has "puppy cups" that when we walk the girls down and get ice cream, they all get a cup of frozen yogurt, with a milk-bone stuck in it. Not crazy about the milk-bone, but they only get 1 a week or so......so I let it go!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

What's wrong with milkbone? Snoopy gets one or two daily.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> What's wrong with milkbone? Snoopy gets one or two daily.


They arn't the best quality around.


----------



## FurryKidsMom (Dec 23, 2007)

They are in the same freezer case with the "human" ice cream.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Dakota Spirit said:


> They arn't the best quality around.


But they do make my Golden look a round. She already looks kinda like a furry sausage with legs getting baby carrots and nonfat yogurt for treats (peanut butter once in a while ).


----------

